# Partagas Spanish Rosada Sabroso (tubo) Cigar Review - bad construction



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

aged 1 year.this cigar is a beauty but looks can be deceiving.as with most of the other reviews this cigar has a very tight draw.so tight in fact t...

Read the full review here: Partagas Spanish Rosada Sabroso (tubo) Cigar Review - bad construction


----------

